# Please help asap! Found my stolen bike on craigslist



## lambo2124 (Jun 30, 2012)

I am in NYC if that helps.

my bike got stolen in front of my job. I did not file a police report since I do not have a serial number. This was 2 days ago. Today I searched craigslist and can swear I see my bike. It has the same addons, the same scratches, and the same everything. It was a 350$ bike and was a graduation gift so im very sad. THIS IS MY BIKE I AM LOOKING AT AND I AM 100% POSITIVE. I know my bike very well. What shall I do? Shall I meet up and examine it and say "A police report has been filled for this bike and it was stolen from xxxx, there is the hard way and there is the easy way. You can give me the bike and walk away, or I will phone the police." or shall I have my brother stand next to him, I test ride it and bike away, and then my brother tells him the news about it being stoeln from xxx. Or what shall I do? What if he has a friend with him? please help me asap. I searched his number on google and can see he is a career bike theif. Selling many other stolen bikes. I am in desperate need of help.. many thanks


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

Call the police and report everything, copy the craigslist add page to a folder on your computer. Don't try to get it back yourself, your safety and your life is more important than any bike.

If the police you talk to are not responsive ask to talk to a supervisor, be polite but persistent. If you have any records of having the bike, pictures, receipts or even someone else that can confirm that it is your bike that will help.


----------



## TopQuark (Aug 9, 2012)

Report it to the police and see if they can accompany you to get the bike.


----------



## lambo2124 (Jun 30, 2012)

I alredy did try and file a police report.. they said they want a serial number which I do not have. So the police report was not made
so what do I do now?


----------



## fuzzy (Jul 19, 2011)

Call and tell them you are interested and want to take it for a test ride  ....after I talked to the police again and tell them you think you found it and would like for them to go with you.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

I got my boke stolen (in CA) this summer and didn't have to give the police a serial number. Then the detective contacted me. Never saw it on Craigslist but my renters insurance covered it.

If you know for sure it is yours, do NOT confront the seller by saying it is yours. Just pretend you are a potential buyer, take it for a test ride, take the first turn and do NOT STOP!!! Have your friend around the corner with his trunk wide open and the engine running. You know what to do next...


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

Call him and ask him a bunch of details about the bike, size, tire width, etc. be sure to ask if he has the serial number, he might be stupid enough to give it to you then use it to make a police report.

He probably isn't going to know the answers to some detailed questions, then you can tell him that if you have the serial number you can use that to look up the size information online or at a LBS.

Tell him you are ready to purchase at his asking price but you really need to confirm information online before you make the trip to see it.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Even though you cannot file a police report, I would ask the police to see what can be done,. You may need to describe any marks that may not show up in the picture. You may have to provide a pic as well. Hopefully, the person didn't strip or swap parts around, so it looks like a totally different bike.

If the police won't help, the only other thing you can do is to meet up with the person and bring a friend with you. If he brings a friend, maybe you need to bring 2 friends. Hopefully the person doesn't come armed or things could get bad.

Of course, if the person were smart, then he would probably would not sell it in the same county/state the bike was stolen from. Also he probably won't want to cater to people who call from the same county/state the bike was stolen from.

Good luck.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

btw, I don't know if I would have the police with me when I pick up the bike. If he saw the police, he would probably try to get away with the bike.

One idea is the bring a lock when you meet up with the person. When you look at the bike, quickly lock it up to a pole. This will give you time to call the police to come to your location.


----------



## TopQuark (Aug 9, 2012)

Peter_Klim said:


> Just pretend you are a potential buyer, take it for a test ride, take the first turn and do NOT STOP!!! Have your friend around the corner with his trunk wide open and the engine running. You know what to do next...


I like this. Steal your own bike.


----------



## lambo2124 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Yea well as I can see in craigslist by searching his number, he posts all over numerous citys in NYC of other stolen bikes worth 600-1000$+. He stole my bike from queens and hes selling it in manhattan. I will call tomorrow him tomorrow to "buy the bike" and see what can be done. I will post back with results when I get the chance to do so. Thanks all.

NOTE TO ALL (I HAD TO LEARN THE HARD WAY): DO NOT USE A SINGLE LOCK. Use like 3 locks at least. Park it where there are many people around like in a busy street. Always keep your serial number!


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

Post a link to the ads, I want to flag all his ads.


----------



## w4ta (Aug 27, 2007)

I had a similar experience with a stolen camera, stolen Friday night, found Monday on Craigslist. The police would not intervene unless I could confirm the serial number, but I believed asking for the serial number would have spooked the seller. I ended it up getting the camera back (long story) without police intervention... but if I had it to do over again, I'd really push the police to be in proximity during the transaction. In your case, I'd hope the police would be eager to get involved if this seller is selling multiple bikes in different boroughs. Sounds like a one-man (or more) crime wave. Good luck.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

If he's posting lots of bikes, the police should be interested. He's obviously stolen more than yours.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

lambo2124 said:


> I did not file a police report since I do not have a serial number.


How are you going to prove that it is your bike without a serial number? Other than that, what proof would be sufficient for the police?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

burgrat said:


> How are you going to prove that it is your bike without a serial number? Other than that, what proof would be sufficient for the police?


Maybe a picture of him with the bike? Original sales receipt would be best but since it was a gift, doubt that one. Any witness corroboration attesting to the fact that the OP owns the bike? If this guy is stealing and selling lots of bikes in NYC, no matter what happens with this one, he will take his loss and go into hiding for awhile.


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

This happened to a friend of mine with his trailer. He called the police, and they were fairly uninterested. I kid you not, he told them that he was going to get his trailer back and that he was bringing his gun just in case. The cops got there before he did! He brought all proof of ownership, serial numbers were confirmed and he got the trailer back. The guy gave a bogus story that someone sold him the trailer and that he didn't know it was stolen.

His method was a bit extreme, but can't you ask the police to meet you there?

Dan


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

First, you better triple check that ad and make sure it's your bike.
Second, arrange to meet the seller, with the bike, in a public location.
Third, take a small U-lock with you.
Fourth, as you inspect the bike (and confirm it's yours) lock it to something solid.
Fifth, call the police.

Since you don't have a serial number, do you have your own photos of the bike (preferably with you on it)? If so, bring those too.


----------



## fuzzy (Jul 19, 2011)

Danimal said:


> This happened to a friend of mine with his trailer. He called the police, and they were fairly uninterested. I kid you not, he told them that he was going to get his trailer back and that he was bringing his gun just in case. The cops got there before he did! He brought all proof of ownership, serial numbers were confirmed and he got the trailer back. The guy gave a bogus story that someone sold him the trailer and that he didn't know it was stolen.
> 
> His method was a bit extreme, but can't you ask the police to meet you there?
> 
> Dan


That is exactly how I would handle it but since the OP said he was in NYC that might have got him 10 to life with the gun laws there.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

Set up a meet and send Samuel L. Jackson and John Travolta there with instructions to ask what you look like.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

i'm afraid that because this is in nyc, and nypd is notorious for not giving a ****, you may be on your own. 

you're probably better off stealing it back during the test ride imo. hand over a fake ID or some sort of disposable "collateral" and go home.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

stealing back stolen goods is ok. you won't accrue any negative karma points.

either take some serious backup muscle with you or do the test-ride / vaporize move.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

SInce you don't have the serial #, I don't think the police will do anything for you. Even if oyu lock it up and then call them, you can't prove it's yours so I wouldn't do that. And I wouldn’t confront the guy. Even if he’s not a big dude, he’s a thief so who knows what weapons he may have on him or what he will otherwise do – it’s not worth it. 

Best idea I think is to get your bike yourself by "test riding" it. Only problem I see there is if the seller/thief wants to hold something of yours for security while you ride it. So give that eventuality some thought. When I sold one of my rides a couple years ago, I held the test rider’s driver’s license.

Let us know how it turns out. Don't post any links or anything here until it's done. If something isn't working out, don't take any poor risks. Just cut your loss and move on. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

BostonG said:


> SInce you don't have the serial #, I don't think the police will do anything for you. Even if oyu lock it up and then call them, you can't prove it's yours so I wouldn't do that. And I wouldn’t confront the guy. Even if he’s not a big dude, he’s a thief so who knows what weapons he may have on him or what he will otherwise do – it’s not worth it.
> 
> Best idea I think is to get your bike yourself by "test riding" it. Only problem I see there is if the seller/thief wants to hold something of yours for security while you ride it. So give that eventuality some thought. When I sold one of my rides a couple years ago, I held the test rider’s driver’s license.


see if you can get a pre-paid cell phone or if a friend has an old phone they no longer want and have the thief hold that.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

charlox5 said:


> see if you can get a pre-paid cell phone or if a friend has an old phone they no longer want and have the thief hold that.


Great idea. And don't offer unless the douchebaga asks for something.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

If you do meet them, I would REALLY check to make sure it is your bike. Unless you put custom parts, accessories, etc. or identifiable markings, it may be difficult to claim it's yours. It would be suck to go to jail for stealing someone else's bike.

Another thing to keep in mind, if the guy is a bike thief, then he may have take precautions on someone stealing the bike as well. Like I said before, bring friends, many friends. probably arrange for you and your friends to get their early and to spread out, maybe about a block away. Then drive away and come back at your expected meeting time.


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

Personally I would arrange a meeting with the guy in a public place like Starbucks. Have your friends hang out as if they're just customers in case things get ugly.


----------



## Rekless1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Probably been said... Can you prove it's your bike ?

If yes, call the cops. If no your SOL unless you go and try and steal it back. He probably won't call the cops back on you.  

I'd probably call and see if he even still has it. Get an address and any contact info ASAP. He's probably likely to let it go to the first person who shows up with any amount of cash so it' might not be there very long.

I know I wouldn't just show and beat him to within an inch of his life. Thats not at all like me.


----------



## martinrm (Jul 30, 2012)

If you have any pictures of you with your bike that should be enough evidence or well enough for the police to take a look at the suspect.

Thats why i keep a bike gallery of my bike with all the defect, serial codes, and me with it. Also register it with national bike registry. . . its just another layer of protection.


----------



## mikejd (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd go after that thing like Denzel went after Dakota Fanning in "Man on Fire". Contact that guy and meet up with him as a prospective buyer. Show up to the meeting, and assuming you can confirm the bike's identity, take back what's yours.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Arrange to buy the bike. When you get there and you're sure the bike is yours, punch the guy in the gut, beat him up, urinate on him, and take your bike back.
Good luck


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Bear mace................enough said!

Show up as a buyer with a can in your jacket........hop on the bike checking it out and mace the sucker. Just one spin off..........you better be able to ride faster than any race you have ever done haha, just in case.
Seriously, be safe in whatever you decide as your life is worth more than a few hundred dollars.


----------



## amflyer (Mar 4, 2004)

Show up, say "nobody puts Baby up against the wall," then shoot him in the foot and put a friction burn on his cheek with your spun-up wheel. 

Then, ride real slow and mysterious like into the sunset.


----------



## 2slow4u (Oct 4, 2012)

Copy all the posts he has selling the bikes, if it is a private party, he should really have an explanation of where he got all these bikes from.

No receipts? where did you get them then? please provide contacts of who sold the bike to you...

There was a person who confronted the bike theif i saw on youtube... was pretty amazing stuff. make sure to have a person video taping the incident... get license plates of car, and all that jazz...

usually bike theives will sell the bike quickly to get the profit so try to haggle with him for a bit and get more info on him... evidence for police later on.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

i feel like sending your story to bikesnob and getting some constructive ideas there would be amusing, at least.

or at least the aftermath/experience.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

You know, you could do like they did in 'Heat' and claim it on your insurance, then offer to buy your bike back at a lot lower price than he's asking, in exchange for not turning him in.

You get your bike back plus the insurance money (net what it cost to get the bike back, of course), he gets less than he wanted but doesn't go to jail either -- it's still straight profit since he stole the bike.

Win/win.

Outside of that, PLEASE try the "test ride" thing. I'd LOVE to read about it.


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

This makes me long for the "good old days" when cops would actually try to help you out.

When I was 6 or 7, I had a mini-bike (look it up). That thing was awesome! My grandfather and I built it, and modified the engine so it was super fast. I still don't know how my Mom allowed me to ride it. I almost killed myself several times on it.

Anyway, it was stolen from my house one day while I was at school. We called the police and gave a description (no serial number, we built it by hand). A few days later a nice lady officer showed up at my door. "I think I found your mini-bike at a local house. I need you to come and ID it".

I jumped in the car with her and drove to the guys house. No one was home. The officer took me around to the back of the house and, sure enough, there was my beloved mini-bike. I told her it was mine and without hesitation, she hoisted it into the trunk of her cruiser and took it back to my house.

She told my Dad, "We'll get him later when he gets home".

So, long story short, I had a cop "steal" my mini-bike back from the guy who stole it from me.:thumbsup:


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

Also, go for a "test drive" and haul ass!


----------



## Solopc (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd steal it back, assuming it's yours of course. Not really stealing if you're just bring back to its proper home... And take the serial number down when you do get it home...


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Lambo, hope you get your bike back! Great lunch time read. Some of you are too funny.............:yikes:


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

*Good luck to the OP!*


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

I hope you are able to get your bike back.


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

lambo2124 said:


> I alredy did try and file a police report.. they said they want a serial number which I do not have. So the police report was not made
> so what do I do now?


Well your bike got stolen because you weren't pro-active.

The police cannot help you because you weren't responsibly reactive, see the pattern of you not doing the right thing first?

You have two choices.
1. Do something
2. Do nothing
(Hidden choice : Hire a lawyer and come out in the red)




In the future, be more responsible? You should have serial numbers for ALL of your expensive property. You being irresponsible have tied the police's hands and now some ****ing thief is getting away. You're harming society being so damn irresponsible.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

The theif doesn't know you don't have the serial number!

-- I'd go look at the bike.

-- If it's yours, tell him....we can do this one of two ways. Either you give it to me FREE, or I will call the police to come because I can tell by the serial number that it is my bike.. He doesn't know you don't have the number.

**


----------



## lambo2124 (Jun 30, 2012)

To all those interested.,
I did actually call the police and TRIED to make a report but they seemed like they didint care.and I had no serial number.
As to what happened,
Here is the post to my bike that got stolen while its still up: 

Northrock XC6

I called and set up an appointment to meet at 6. He was sitting on a bench across the street from dunkin donuts where he originally said to meet I dont know why. Anyway I greeted him with a fake name, I examined the bike to see if its in the condition as described. He looked like in his 30s and was a very muscular guy. Many things I noticed in person and in the pics that are mine.

First, the defender on the front wheel that they never make anymore, and its missing on the back wheel. Second, my cyclo computer on the wheel positioned the way I left it, third my bike bell, fourth its not that much of a known bike, fifth my bottle holder is definetly mine, sixth, there is a distinctive scratch I left by accident on the handle bar and I know how it looked. 

I then flipped the bike over to make it hard for him to snatch and bike away then I said
"So this bike isnt stolen?" he said "no I bought it from a friend" I said I have you on camera and a police report has been made and he was like "okay man you got it" and he started to walk away. Im like I am going to phone the police and he still kept on walking and sweating. I then sweared at him and yelled very loud "this guy is a bike theif!" and he started to run and I said "dont steal bikes, you mf" along with other curses. I decided not to chase him and just leave it at that (im not a violent person)

He basically admitted he stole it by saying "I got it"

I wanted to record every bit of it, but it would had spooked him in the begining.

All in all, I got my bike back and am very happy. I know my bike when I see it and I learned from my lesson. I will never lock a bike out like this again.. ill only use it for special circumstances. ill use a cheaper one for my job


----------



## DaveWC (Sep 21, 2012)

Awesome, well done.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

That is AWESOME! Congrats on getting it back.


----------



## Litespeed_96 (Dec 29, 2005)

You da man!


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

Good for you. I wouldn't have had the guts.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

lambo2124 said:


> To all those interested.,
> I did actually call the police and TRIED to make a report but they seemed like they didint care.and I had no serial number.
> As to what happened,
> Here is the post to my bike that got stolen while its still up:
> ...


GREAT JOB, and without getting violent too. :thumbsup:

I hate to say it but screw the police when it comes to this. Unless they're there, at the scene, they really have no business helping bicycle thefts at all for some reason. 

He was a bit clever with the ad. If he did without the website description and original price it could almost pass as legit.


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thats awesome. I'm glad you got your bike back.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Awsome you got your bike back. Happy for you!
You learned how to get a stolen bike back.
He learned how to keep getting away with it.
Me, I can get stupid violent. 
I haven't learned yet.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

F*hk yeah!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

congratulations!


----------



## Favorit (Aug 13, 2012)

That is absolutely first rate! :thumbsup:


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

I wish you did have a friend video tape it and the post it on youtube. It would have gone viral! But again, congrats on getting your bike back!


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Very good job bra! Glad there was no violence needed to get it back. Now get home, take plenty of pics, get the serial number down and find better ways to lock it down. Again, congrats on getting it back.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice job. Well played.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

T K said:


> Awsome you got your bike back. Happy for you!
> You learned how to get a stolen bike back.
> He learned how to keep getting away with it.
> Me, I can get stupid violent.
> I haven't learned yet.


I'm strangely OK with ultraviolence towards bike thieves, or at least a Puritan style punishment of a Kryptonite lock around the neck to an iron fence with a "I'm a bike thief" sign.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

good job man. glad to hear this had a happy ending without any risk of injury or criminal liability!


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

Nicely done. I was this > < close to responding to the ad with "I hear you are a bike thief" but I don't want to cause the OP any grief in case the guy remembers where he stole it from.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Wait...that's not a road bike...I feel duped!!!

Glad you got it back.


----------



## Solopc (Sep 9, 2008)

Well done!!!


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome story.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow... that's amazing. Not just how it happened, but getting your bike back after so long! 

Congratulations!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

BostonG said:


> Wait...that's not a road bike...I feel duped!!!
> 
> Glad you got it back.


ahaha :lol: that's how I felt when I clicked on the link. 

Even in lower crime cities like Madison, WI, I locked up my bike outside with multiple locks (1 NY Ulock, 1 NY faghettaboutit chain, 1 seat post tether and lock, and locking skewers)

Sometimes when you own something nice, you have no option but to store it outside especially if you're roommates are not accomodating.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Well done, sir. I had a bike stolen a few years back, and even though it was crappy it still made me mad. Bike Gods will reward you.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

burgrat said:


> How are you going to prove that it is your bike without a serial number? Other than that, what proof would be sufficient for the police?


A photo would be great.


OP: I just started reading the thread and then realized that you got your bike back! That's great!!! A happy ending to a not so happy beginning!!!


----------



## Edhunt (Sep 1, 2012)

Well done. So glad to hear it turned out well.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Winner, winner chicken dinner! Congrats, well-played!!!


----------



## lambo2124 (Jun 30, 2012)

haha, thanks alot folks : )
I appreciate it.
Glad to be reunited with my bike.


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

The thief's syntax is about as good as my African Prince friend who I'm loaning $5k to in order to transfer his money to America!


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

Now dye your hair, call him back and tell him you want to look at the Madone 5.2 he has for sale and do it again!!!!!!!


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Amazing how many bikes this guy puts up for sale and on about a half dozen different sites. Quite the little business he has going. Someone needs to straighten him out.


----------



## pone (Sep 19, 2012)

damn, that scumbag has quite a bustling business going.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I agree, have a friend drop you off, you act interested in buying the bike, look if over real carefully to make sure it's yours, then ask to test ride it saying it's to see if it fits and the components work, then simply take off on it as fast as you can. Make sure you know the streets so you can dodge/hide from any effort of a pursuit by car. You could even have your friend meet you somewhere within a fast pedal distance and put the bike in the car and get down the road.

I seriously doubt you're going to get any cop to meet you there, you don't have any proof the bike is yours. So you have no choice but to steal it back.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Is there not some way you can compile all of this guys listings and go talk to a police detective? This dude is scum. 
If that does not work, make it a personal mission to expose this guy. Post your own ad saying all this guys bikes are stolen. There has to be something that can be done.
I wish you could have planned it out a bit better and were able to take a pic of this guy. I would have formed a possie of all my friends and got this guy good some how. I'm sure the police would like to know where he lives. Might be enough bikes there to give him a felony.
Please, do somthing.


----------



## GeoffBoulden (Apr 13, 2012)

Glad you got it back.

I did not see anyone post this but you might have gotten your serial number from the LBS you bought it at. Then maybe the thief could make new friends in prison.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Problem is with getting serial number from the LBS, or compiling information to had to the police, or other such stuff is you're wasting precious time, time that the crook can sell the bike before you can take those type of actions. No, he needs to steal the bike back. If the poster has a friend who likes a good fight he could take him along for some fun.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Froze, he allready got his bike back.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

T K said:


> Froze, he allready got his bike back.



I didn't read all the past posts due to time constraints, so when you said he got back I leafed through the pages and found the postings. 

That's really cool and fantastic he got it back, and it played out well without any attempt at physical harm to the OP by the thief. Nice, very nice.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

Congrats on getting your bike back. Have you written down the serial number yet?


----------



## 2slow4u (Oct 4, 2012)

too bad you didnt have people come with you and protect you i would def had that whole thing recorded and then send it to the news... then to police and to maybe even some people who work for the goverment to perhaps do something about this guy.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

_If you need to retrieve a lost bike, call me ... I am LAMBO2124 ... the man for the job_

well done on getting your bike back ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Please share the links to the bikes he is selling, I need a Nice Carbono bike with top end comps.


----------



## darksparten (Oct 9, 2012)

Contact authorities and have them accompany you to a deal. Safety is probably more important than anything.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

That's the good thing about being a member of the mob. You can bring your "friends" with you, get your bike back and give the guy a beating.


----------



## obohlman (Oct 8, 2012)

Great job! I'm currently looking for a road bike on CL...I guess word to the wise is ask LOTS of questions so you can be sure it's not stolen!

Thanks for sharing.


----------

